# Franck piano trio op. 1 in F#-



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

always loved this brooding recording, thought I would share.
:cheers:


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

One of my very favourite chamber works, such genius already shown in op.1..... Love the percussive use of the piano quite much


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing that. I didn't know the piece at all.
Franck used to be considered a more 'significant ' composer than he is now. The Violin Sonata still gets performed but that's about it


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

I feel like Franck is subject to slip through the cracks easily, having relatively few works to his name. All the more pleasure in uncovering his great works tucked away in the annals of time. As an aficionado of 19th century chamber music I am very thankful for his irreplaceable contributions!


----------

